# Can't enter monthly contest...



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

I click the link and there's nothing on the page. Just says the time and date and page copyright info...  Want to submit an entry of Tiny Tina! :3


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Like, I go to the link and all I get is this blank page...








This sucks... I want to enter my little girl in the contest!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I don't know what's up with it either but I get the same thing and I know other people have had the same thing happen. Perhaps contact a mod about it?


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Messaged a mod. Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

I hope this is fixed too! I'd love to enter one of my little bettas!


----------



## FrightyDog (Apr 16, 2013)

I AlsoAgree..Subscriber


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

it's been broken for the last few months. I pm'ed a mod to ask if I could hold my own contest but never got an answer. I'll try again and maybe we can hold our own contest.


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Tiny Tina is sad. She wants to be famous! :3


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ok I have permission, starting a new thread now, look for it in a few!:-D


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

So today the message changed, and it now says that I've already voted in the May contest.

Huh? I never even clicked the link....

:-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's because it's the 16th. Voting starts on the 16th _when it's working_ so it thinks you already voted because it's broken. That doesn't make sense but it's the best I can do to explain :lol:


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

-shrugs- Makeshift contest it is!


----------

